# Books



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have just finished reading the Clifton Chronicles, a 7 book collection written by Jeffry Archer. I have to say that he is a very good story teller. Has anyone else managed to have the same enjoyment as myself.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

No, Cabby. I have to admit that I am so prejudiced against the odious man that I could never bear to read one of his books. I even boycotted the local WI on the evening his wife gave a talk (we live near their home village of Granchester). I know some people love his writing, but I wouldn't even pick up a freebie of his!  

Lesley


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I read a few of his books years ago cabby and enjoyed them. 
Great pity he blotted his copy book because like Lesley I think that was also what put me off reading anymore.

We used to live not too far from Granchester Leasley.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Never read a book after school until i happened to pick up a copy of Kane and Abel opened the 1st page and i was hooked 

So i have him to thank for introducing me to fiction


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I've been reading some of Peter May's books. Last year read The Blackhouse Trilogy in support of my visit to Outer Hebrides. Then this year got a couple of titles at a market on the north Norfolk Coast. They are detective novels, very well written, one especially enjoyable was about a couple of murders at a vignoble in France where the victims were discovered pickled in red wine. His topics are very well researched and offer interesting insights into the circumstances surrounding his tales. (Not chick lit!)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

that seems a shame Lesley and Jan to let things like that deny you a decent read.Maybe wrap the book in brown paper and try.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Are you reading them in print form? I just caught the end of a conversation about reading on Simon Mayo's programme. It mentioned the joy of reading in print form. I have just bought my first coffee table book  Saw it in a book shop and just couldn't resist. It's called "History" from the dawn of civilisation to the present day". A Dorling Kindersley book and it is a mighty tome. Thought it would be nice to go alongside my family tree. Look at an ancestor and then look at that period in history in the book.


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

trek said:


> Never read a book after school until i happened to pick up a copy of Kane and Abel opened the 1st page and i was hooked


That's exactly the same as happened to me. I was given a copy of it when I was ill and got hooked. Have read a lot of his books since and always the same enjoyment. Like others have said though, it's a pity he blotted his rating, but that still doesn't stop me enjoying the books.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have also got hooked on Lee Child, the Reacher books. An English author int the USA top ten.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I read a couple of Jeffrey Archer's books some time ago. None since his conviction. 

I read a lot of crime novels and have read all the Jack Reacher books.
I like to collect a series and read them one after the other with perhaps a short break of a single alternative book.

I'm just about to start on book 12 of Peter Robinson's DCI Banks novels.
I like to follow the development of the author and the characters over a period of time. There are 12 to go after this current one!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Reading Guy Martin on Kindle at the mo, he knows how to spin a yarn even if it is factual.


----------

